# Cannot emerge postfix 2.7.3

## ianw1974

Had postfix installed on my system, but it wouldn't update with:

```
emerge -uDN world
```

postfix would always fail with:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

make: *** [alldig.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [allprint.o] Error 1

make: *** [argv.o] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2792:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/work/postfix-2.7.3'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3:

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2792:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3/work/postfix-2.7.3'
```

I don't understand why it's failed.  I removed postfix, and also tried to emerge it cleanly, but it still fails.  I don't understand any of the errors above and why it is doing this.  eselect is installed, so why it complains about that I've no idea, and the rest there's nothing else running, I've rebooted the system cleanly and so no jobs can be running to stop it either.

If you need more info, let me know what you need and I'll post it.

```
mail postfix # emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-5-xen-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Mar 2011 12:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cxx dbus device-mapper dri encode extensions fastcgi fpm ftp gd gdbm gdu gpm hal hash iconv ieee1394 imap java json kerberos ldap live logrotate managesieve mhash modules mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl png policykit postgres ppds pppd python razor readline sasl server session sieve slang spamassassin spell sqlite ssl sysfs tcpd threadsafe truetype type1 unicode x86 xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

and:

```
mail postfix # emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3  USE="ldap mysql pam postgres sasl ssl -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -examples -hardened -ipv6 -mbox -nis (-selinux) -vda"
```

----------

## audiodef

What's the output of gcc-config -l?

----------

## cach0rr0

erm. this is completely fucked

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory 

```

Somehow it seems text is getting mixed up, rather, this is clearly an error message, that something is trying to pass to gcc as though it were a file name. 

e.g.

```

gcc eselect -o somebinary.lol

gcc to -o otherlolbinary.lol

gcc set -o omgbinaries

```

can you post the ebuild you're using? Or sync and try again? Because, well, that's totally fucked.

----------

## krinn

just to bug cach0rr0,

network & security for ebuild trouble about email software, seriously ? P&P would fit better you lazy modo  :Razz: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *krinn wrote:*   

> just to bug cach0rr0,
> 
> network & security for ebuild trouble about email software, seriously ? P&P would fit better you lazy modo 

 

i just woke up! 

actually, i dont think i like being awake, i will go back to bed

----------

## ianw1974

Hi,

First, sorry if I put this in the wrong place.

Next:

1. Already done emerge --sync many times.  Got other updates applied, postfix always fails.

2. Output for gcc -v and gcc-config -l:

```
mail ~ # gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: i686-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5/work/gcc-4.4.5/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/include/g++-v4 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++ --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.5 (Gentoo 4.4.5 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 

mail ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *
```

seems to me that everything is OK with gcc.

----------

## audiodef

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> actually, i dont think i like being awake, i will go back to bed

 

++

Shouldnae gotten up this morning...

----------

## krinn

 *ianw1974 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mail ~ # gcc -v
> 
> ...

 

it seems, but seems only

gcc != i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

1/ eheh it look stupid to say that, i know, but don't just assume both are pointing to the same gcc, you have trouble calling your gcc when using i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc not gcc

2/ if your compile fail and you have ccache -> blame ccache

3/ if your compile fail and you have ccache and don't know what is going on -> blame ccache

4/ if your compile fail and you have ccache and don't know what is going on but you're sure it's not ccache -> blame ccache

5/ if 2, 3 & 4 fail -> blame ccache and post the the build.log

6/ if you don't know where is the build.log, look at your emerge output (it's optional, but as a bonus, you can also still blame ccache here)

----------

## ianw1974

OK, not sure I understand what you last said.

But, gcc will compile everything else, except postfix.  So I don't think it's a gcc problem.

----------

## ianw1974

ccache has been cleared completely, ruled this out.

build log:

```
 * Package:    mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: net-mail@gentoo.org

 * USE:        elibc_glibc kernel_linux ldap mysql pam postgres sasl ssl userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

 * Checking for postfix group ...

 * Checking for postdrop group ...

 * Checking for postfix user ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking postfix-2.7.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3 ...

make -j3 DEBUG= CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 'OPT=-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs' 'CCARGS=-DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE' 'AUXLIBS=-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -lpcre -lcrypt -lpthread -lpam -lldap -llber -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -rdynamic -L/usr/lib/mysql -lmysqlclient -L/usr//lib -lz -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -L/usr/lib/ -lssl -lcrypto -lpq -LUse eselect to set postgresql version -lssl -lcrypto -lsasl2' makefiles 

make -f Makefile.in MAKELEVEL= Makefiles

(echo "# Do not edit -- this file documents how Postfix was built for your machine."; /bin/sh makedefs) >makedefs.tmp

set +e; if cmp makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; then rm makedefs.tmp; \

   else mv makedefs.tmp conf/makedefs.out; fi >/dev/null 2>/dev/null

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti; do \

    (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; rm -f Makefile; \

    make -f Makefile.in Makefile MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

   done;

[src/util]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/global]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/dns]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tls]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/xsasl]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/milter]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/master]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postfix]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/fsstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpstone]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/sendmail]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/error]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pickup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/cleanup]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/local]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/trivial-rewrite]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/oqmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/smtp]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/bounce]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/pipe]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/showq]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postalias]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postcat]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postconf]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postdrop]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postkick]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlock]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postlog]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postqueue]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postsuper]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/qmqpd]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/spawn]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/flush]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/verify]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/virtual]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/proxymap]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/anvil]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/scache]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/discard]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/tlsmgr]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

[src/postmulti]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

rm -f Makefile; (cat conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in) >Makefile

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3 ...

make -j3 

rm -f libexec/post-install && ln -sf ../conf/post-install libexec/post-install

rm -f libexec/postfix-files && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-files libexec/postfix-files

rm -f libexec/postfix-script && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-script libexec/postfix-script

rm -f libexec/postfix-wrapper && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-wrapper libexec/postfix-wrapper

rm -f libexec/main.cf && ln -sf ../conf/main.cf libexec/main.cf

rm -f libexec/master.cf && ln -sf ../conf/master.cf libexec/master.cf

rm -f libexec/postmulti-script && ln -sf ../conf/postmulti-script libexec/postmulti-script

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti; do \

    (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; make 'CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE' update MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

   done

[src/util]

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -I. -DLINUX2 -c alldig.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -I. -DLINUX2 -c allprint.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -I. -DLINUX2 -c argv.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

make: *** [alldig.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [allprint.o] Error 1

make: *** [argv.o] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2794:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3'
```

----------

## jonfr

I am having the same issue.

```
[src/postmulti]

cat ../../conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in >Makefile

rm -f Makefile; (cat conf/makedefs.out Makefile.in) >Makefile

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3 ...

make -j2 

rm -f libexec/post-install && ln -sf ../conf/post-install libexec/post-install

rm -f libexec/postfix-files && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-files libexec/postfix-files

rm -f libexec/postfix-script && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-script libexec/postfix-script

rm -f libexec/postfix-wrapper && ln -sf ../conf/postfix-wrapper libexec/postfix-wrapper

rm -f libexec/main.cf && ln -sf ../conf/main.cf libexec/main.cf

rm -f libexec/master.cf && ln -sf ../conf/master.cf libexec/master.cf

rm -f libexec/postmulti-script && ln -sf ../conf/postmulti-script libexec/postmulti-script

set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone src/sendmail src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce src/pipe src/showq src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue src/postsuper src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr src/postmulti; do \

         (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; make 'CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE' update MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1; \

        done

[src/util]

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ftracer -I. -DLINUX2 -c alldig.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -ftracer -I. -DLINUX2 -c allprint.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory

make: *** [allprint.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [alldig.o] Error 1

make: *** [update] Error 1

emake failed

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2807:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3'

>>> Failed to emerge mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.0_p3:

 * Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

 * In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

 * the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

 * in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

 * helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

 * 

 *   # revdep-rebuild --library 'libmpfr.so.1'

 * 

 * Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to

 * delete the old libraries.  Here is a copy & paste for the lazy:

 *   # rm '/usr/lib/libmpfr.so.1'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.36.4:

 * If you are upgrading from a previous kernel, you may be interested

 * in the following document:

 *   - General upgrade guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

 * vanilla-sources is UNSUPPORTED by Gentoo Security.

 * This means that it is likely to be vulnerable to recent security issues.

 * For specific information on why this kernel is unsupported, please read:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/security/kernel.xml

 * Messages for package mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1:

 * ERROR: mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2807:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/mail-mta/postfix-2.7.3-r1/work/postfix-2.7.3'

```

----------

## cach0rr0

is anyone else seeing this as horrendously broken?

```

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: eselect: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: to: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: set: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: postgresql: No such file or directory 

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: version: No such file or directory 

```

What is an einfo message doing being passed to gcc? 

Just as a test, can you guys try building with USE="-postgres"

i realize some of you might use postgres, but i wonder if it's going and trying to build against some postgres nonsense in the background, and instead of being able to do so, encountering some message from gentoo that would normally be intended for the user (e.g. "hey, user, use 'eselect to set postgres version'"), yet is ending up passed to postfix. 

It's a shot in the dark, and totally illogical suggestion I suppose, but hey, could work! And if so of course a bug would need to be logged.

edit: fixed broken bbcode

----------

## Hu

 *ianw1974 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAS_PCRE -DHAS_LDAP -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/include/mysql -DHAS_PGSQL -IUse eselect to set postgresql version -DUSE_TLS -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DUSE_CYRUS_SASL -I/usr/include/sasl -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/lib/postfix\" -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -I. -DLINUX2 -c alldig.c
> ...

 This is your problem.  As cach0rr0 speculated, but apparently did not note in your actual build log, an error message was incorrectly printed to stdout, and was then incorporated -- without quoting (!) -- into a gcc command line.  In my opinion, there are at least two bugs here.  First, no one is quoting the output of eselect postgres, so this build will fail if Postgres files are installed to a path with spaces.  Second, an error message was written to stdout.  There may be a third bug if something was supposed to ensure that a proper Postgres was selected.

----------

## ianw1974

Hi,

Yes, you are correct in that postgres is the problem.  As I'm using postgres for other things and not with postfix, I've disabled it as follows:

```
echo "mail-mta/postfix -postgres" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

because I still need postgres for other things.  Then I emerged postfix without any problems.

To me this is now solved, but for those who want postgres support with postfix will have a problem.  What do we need to do to get this fixed?  Does a bug need to be raised somewhere?

----------

## ianw1974

Something worth noting.

```
mail ~ # eselect postgresql list

Available postgresql installations

  9.0                        base-9.0.3 server-9.0.3
```

then did this:

```
mail ~ # eselect postgresql set 9.0
```

and then the difference now:

```
mail ~ # eselect postgresql list

Available postgresql installations

  9.0 <-*                    base-9.0.3 server-9.0.3
```

now removed the line I added to /etc/portage/package.use and did:

```
emerge -uDN world
```

to pick up the newuse for postfix.  Now it emerged successfully.  So we can still use postfix with postgres, just that the ebuild is obviously not parsing the error as it should be to let me know how to get postfix to work with postgres.

----------

## titanofold

I have no idea why the current postgresql.eselect isn't setting that as its default, but I've commited app-admin/eselect-postgresql-1.0.3 to the tree. (It is masked, so you'll have to unmask it to test it.) 1.0.3 does have its own issues and I'm currently refining those, too.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *ianw1974 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To me this is now solved, but for those who want postgres support with postfix will have a problem.  What do we need to do to get this fixed?  Does a bug need to be raised somewhere?

 

I would definitely log a bug. I'd do it myself, but I don't have the necessary system nor info. 

And in the bug I'd basically parrot what Hu just said ,include repro steps, etc - main thing is "unexpected build input with postgres use set, postfix 2.7.3" or some such. And link to this thread. 

From looking at the ebuild, i dont see heaps different between 2.7.3 and my 2.6.5 version. Not sure what changed, but I won't be upgrading for a bit (though, i suspect 2.6.5 is probably affected by this, too)

----------

## cach0rr0

shit, that's what happens when you go make coffee mid-post

someone beats you to responding!

----------

## titanofold

Well, I think a bug needs to be reported anyway. The Postfix ebuild should be checking for a proper slot setting from 'eselect postgresql show'. When a slot isn't set, it returns '(none)'.

I'll do it.

----------

## jonfr

This bug also created this issue with redline.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870339.html

----------

## wol

Moved to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-870563.html

----------

## Hu

 *wol wrote:*   

> emerging libdbi-drivers fails with:

 This is a different bug.  Please post the relevant section of config.log.  Also, if a moderator is reading this, could we get this moved to a separate thread?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *wol wrote:*   emerging libdbi-drivers fails with: This is a different bug.  Please post the relevant section of config.log.  Also, if a moderator is reading this, could we get this moved to a separate thread?

 

looks like wol beat me to the punch  :Smile: 

----------

